
SETI investigating HD 164595 for alien signal - sstanfie
http://www.seti.org/seti-institute/a-seti-signal
======
okket
Likely terrestrial origin

[https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=80193](https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=80193)

------
sstanfie
Somewhat live update of scan. [http://setiquest.info/](http://setiquest.info/)

------
sstanfie
Follow Jon Richards (@jrseti) who runs the observing program at SETI for more.

